# New clutch installed, now I can not get in all gears (93 S4)



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

I took apart the linkage rods and marked them and after putting it all back together I can not get reverse, first or third. If I really jam it hard to try and get first the large ball pops off the trans. 

I have tried clamping the shifter rods in many different positions but the same problem exists. I have the Bently but that is not helping at all. Does the lower ball and socket in the car normally move or should it be fixed solid? Where should the shifter sit in relation to the console while in neutral?


----------

